# splayed legs



## grotpop (Nov 23, 2007)

hi all, I have 4 kittens aged 4 wks and have noticed 1 of them has splayed legs(froglegs).Have never come across this before,wonder if he will grow out of it as he becomes more mobile.Any info much appreciated.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

could be he just is not sure on his legs right now, i would just keep an eye on him and if it gets worse let a vet have a look.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I've had this twice - one was born with frog legs and, yes, it came right within a couple of weeks (and she was the best show cat I have bred to date). The second wasn't frog legs but might meet your description of splayed legs - back legs right out at the sides making it difficult for the kitten to walk. That developed at about 4 weeks and took about a month to right itself as I recall, the cause in the end was really simple, he had a HUGE fat tummy. In the end when he grew the tummy went down - in fact he became the thinnest of the lot - and the legs went back into their normal place. He was fine by the time he was sold.

Liz


----------



## grotpop (Nov 23, 2007)

thanx for the replies.sounds like the 2nd one liz cos he is a big kitten


----------



## Tigerfeet (Aug 7, 2008)

I have recently had a kitten with splayed legs too, except it looks like she has a deformed hind leg and she cannot walk on her paws. The only way to describe it is to think of a person walking on their ankles or knees turned out. She is not in any pain but I don't know how she is going to cope as she gets older.
Does anyone have any experience of this? I'm really worried about her, and will be taking her to the vets for more advice. In the mean time her mum is still feeding and cleaning her and she is healthy otherwise.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

How old is she?

Liz


----------



## Tigerfeet (Aug 7, 2008)

She is 4 weeks old.


----------

